# ProHerp Thanks You



## James_Scott (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi All
i just wanted to say a big thank you for all of your support at the expo this year. We had a lot of familiar faces visit us and a lot of new ones as well. It was great to have new reptile keepers asking lots of questions about sexing probes, pinky pumps, specular kits and some of the basics about heating.
We sold out of most of our sexing kits and hooks and even had other displays using our lighting products that we brought to the show. 
If this expo was anything to go by this hobby still has a bright future.


----------



## Stuart (Mar 6, 2016)

Great to hear that it was a great day and that there was so much support


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 6, 2016)

James_Scott said:


> If this expo was anything to go by this hobby still has a bright future.



I agree with you James. Was impressed by the number of people who turned up. Great increase in the number of stalls & the quality of animals available was fantastic. The hobby certainly looks to be heading in a positive direction. Congrats to all who contributed to a great herping event in our state. Special thanks to VHS for continuing to support this as strongly as they do.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 6, 2016)

VHS or Penrith? Lol I'm so confused haha


----------



## James_Scott (Mar 6, 2016)

Melbourne expo. Great to see so many species this year. In previous years it has been lacking with variety. There were geckos I hadn't seen in the flesh before as well and some beautiful snakes, dragons and frogs. Michael Alexander from Black Snake Productions once again had an amazing display that made it worth going just to see that.


----------

